# Canon announces the Canon PIXMA Pro-200 Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2020)

> A new printer, the PIXMA Pro-200 has been officially announced in Australia, at the time of writing this, I haven’t seen any other press releases from Canon for this printer.
> *Press Release:*
> *Sydney, AUSTRALIA – 27 August 2020:* Canon Australia today strengthens its range of inkjet printers with the addition of a new A3+ professional photo desktop printer – the *PIXMA PRO-200*, and two new home office all-in-one devices – *PIXMA Home Office TR8660* and *PIXMA Home Office TR7660*. Offering high-speed and high-quality outputs in compact bodies, each of the fit-for-purpose printers are designed to easily fit into any professional setting, aligning with new remote working, learning and creating lifestyles.
> 
> *PIXMA PRO-200 – enhanced colour and higher black...*


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 4, 2020)

It is an Australian product only at the moment
I'm sure other regions will announce in due course - I have no dates for this


----------

